# Giving Up Hope



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

I have just given up hope for snow! Took off my Sno-Way today and put it in its place next to the garage where I keep my plows during the summer. No cold weather in sight. We are forecasted to have a nor'easter for New years day but in the form of all rain here in Syracuse, NY. I am convinced that snow WILL not fall at all this season ( pushable snow that is ). Sucks....I just bought a brand new Dodge and plopped down $4,000 for a new plow set up and won't be able to use it this year. Mother Nature STINKS!!! Guess I'll just do my teaching job with my 4th graders and drink a lot of beer at night... 

LOTS


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I am feeling your pain!! I got the new to me truck 18 mos ago and also laid out $4k for the plow set up this year too. Maybe we will get slammed in Feb. Keep the chin up and the fingers crossed!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You have to be in for the long haul.i have 20yrs in some big winters and small ones. Right now I love it, no snow all seasonal.payup 

I think you need to come to our meet Jan 6th for some cheering up!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i hear ya.... not counting on any snow to fall here this season. o well, i do like the nicer weather we've been having the past few years. don;t have to worry about getting the winter blues that way. gotta remember the less snow we get, the easier it is on your equiptment,fuel bill, and labor cost. it all adds up to more $$$$$ in your pocket.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep. everybody put their plows back in cold storage. In fact just go ahead and remove the mount off the truck while your at it! That will *guarantee* it'll snow soon! LOL!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I do agree with the more $$$$ in the pocket due to less spending on fuel, etc, but just think how much more it would be if you were plowing. I am in for the long haul on this whole thing, but man it sucks not puttin bread on the table. I aint takin off my mount yet, if it dont come by feb, I will take it off and leave it at that


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well I don't know about giving up hope.You gotta have hope brother.But my plow is sitting in storage buried in the very back.I also spent 4 grand on it this year as well.I removed it from the truck the day I purchased it and it hasn't moved since.They said 2 inches for Christmas Night here.I waited up like a little kid it started pounding down I was pumped up stayed up till 3:30 in the morning playing guitar hero waiting for the 2 inches 1 inch fell and then melted I was pissed off said a few curse words and went to bed.There is still 10 or 11 weeks of cold weather going to come our way.You guys watch been warm to long middle of january it will dump on us.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I look at the plow like all my other tools . I dont need them everyday but when I do!payup payup payup


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Vinnie;343090 said:


> I look at the plow like all my other tools . I dont need them everyday but when I do!payup payup payup


Ditto for me!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Work on your seasonal contracts..... then you'll look forward to a brown Christmas.

So far this year I've collected $9k, plowed a total of 14 hours.

It's the only way I'll do business anymore.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Contract guys win this season...*

The contract guys win this year...No matter what happens the rest of the season ,we lost November and December cannot get those storms back....
No one ever said seasonal work would be easy...Last season we had a dry winter,wet spring and then dry summer dont think guys arnt hurting up here....
Hit it hard when you can and make the best out of it...


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Wish!!! I had seasonals!!! How hard will it be to sell someone on a seasonal contract next season with last year light and this season nothing?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, this pattern stinks. Only Upper west coast and Denver are seeing anything serious this season. We had one event that wrecked the area early December and not even a hint since then.....

Maybe we'll become snow mercenaries traveling to different parts of the country as roaming Noam's.....


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Its not looking good for us either. On monday they where saying we could see as much as 6-12 inches on thur-fri and now they have downed it to maybe up to an inch tommrow, but very unlikly. I dont know whats going on this winter, but I dont like it. We need some snow cover for the fields up here too, casue in febuary they will start blowing and the dirt will drift into all out ditchs. Im gonna do the same as Lordofthesith, just do my day job of working in the shop at the farm, and drinking lots and lots of beer at night.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*yea..*

I have a 50 50 mix of seasonal contracts as well as per service. So I am OKAY, but honestly I am just bored out of my mind, I have read every single post on this site, checked the weather 30 times a day. This does suck


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mean4x4;343349 said:


> I have a 50 50 mix of seasonal contracts as well as per service. So I am OKAY, but honestly I am just bored out of my mind, I have read every single post on this site, checked the weather 30 times a day. This does suck


LOL, DIDO MEAN, Financially we're in good shape but bored out of my mind! My wife is glad to see I bought a $5500.00 paper weight and a 34k truck to haul it around in, not ON but IN!


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

haha i just took my plow off the truck today for the hopes of maybe snow coming soon???


maybe? 
haha


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

This is a win win season for those with seasonal contracts congrats so far guys payup 

But I hate to be a downer but with 2 slow winters in a row,how will your customers react next fall? the residentials will be a bit timid paying for seasonals next year and from a few commercial sites they're pondering going back to paying per hour if next year is a repeat of this one  

three cheers for global warming


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

murray83;343461 said:


> This is a win win season for those with seasonal contracts congrats so far guys payup
> 
> But I hate to be a downer but with 2 slow winters in a row,how will your customers react next fall? the residentials will be a bit timid paying for seasonals next year and from a few commercial sites they're pondering going back to paying per hour if next year is a repeat of this one
> 
> three cheers for global warming


This is something we were talking about this week. We had a so-so winter last year and a great winter the year before, and we do our "average" on the past 3-4 years so if its this bad next winter something will have to be done differently.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For those with seasonal contracts who will balk at another seasonal next winter; my suggestion would be to welcome the switch to per push - especially if they've been seasonal for the last two winters. Odds are that they'll lose again with per push. And if seasonals do win again next winter, go for even more per push accounts again the next - low snowfall rates four years in a row is just not likely. Just make sure that you give them a choice and make it their idea - then they won't blame you. 

It's simply taking a chapter out of the professional gambler's playbook - Keep playing the odds and you will win more times than you lose. Don't back down and don't look back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most of my seasonal contracts are with Doctor and Dentist offices. So it's a win-win for the both of us because they are not canceling appointments and employees are not calling in that they can't make it in. Plus they have me on call if it does snow,so for what they pay for the contract they all ready made it back by not having cancellations.Besides I always play the pass line.


----------

